# Nick Mankey Hook Strap



## MarkND

There has been some discussion on these straps and I figure they deserve a thread of their own.

I find these straps very comfy, probably the most comfortable straps I have. For comparison I have a couple Watch Steward straps, and a non Erika's Original MN strap. The MN strap isn't one of the Chinese knock-offs, but a MN strap made from the parachute elastic I bought off ebay a couple years ago. There are other sellers of MN straps. Anyway, the elastic used on these straps feels thicker and softer than the other 2. The configuration is closer to the Watch Steward straps in that there isn't fabric under the watch which I like. The hardware used is more rounded than the other 2 elastic straps, which adds to the comfort. I can also slip these straps over my hand which is another plus.

Would I wear these diving? I don't think I would wear any elastic strap diving since they could snag on something and be pulled off, theoretically. I would wear a Zulu if I was going to dive, which I probably never will.

All in all, these are my new favorite straps.

Mark









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk Turbo


----------



## Tohono Rat

Looks like a whole lot of layers of fabric on the underside. Does it feel bulky?


----------



## MarkND

Tohono Rat said:


> Looks like a whole lot of layers of fabric on the underside. Does it feel bulky?


There are just 2 layers. It doesn't feel bulky, and the extra layer maybe contributes to the comfort of it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael 808

As one that really struggles with strap fitment, I like them, I have a small round wrist so getting the right fit is important to me, I'm gonna try one, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kpjimmy

I know these well. I also have his cap strap where the buckle can open bottles. Great summer strap. Lol. 

The hook (I call them his bra straps lol) straps are like jammies for your wrist. 

I also have most of the leather straps he makes, being his chocolate leather is sublime. But that's my opinion lol. 

Ok back to the hook straps here. I have a slew of MN straps and the watch Steward's 22mm and now 20mm version which is much more comfortable than the WS 22mm version. The MN straps, well depending on the style of MN, the EO MN straps are more versatile but not as soft as the hook straps. Not to say any of them are uncomfortable. I mean I continue to buy straps from all of these guys. And I see no stopping anytime soon lol.

Which do I prefer? It depends on the watch for me. My first grab is an EO MN and then migrate from there. 

All are great straps IMO. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tohono Rat

MarkND said:


> There are just 2 layers. It doesn't feel bulky, and the extra layer maybe contributes to the comfort of it?


I see three layers at all of the hardware points. No?


----------



## kpjimmy

Tohono Rat said:


> I see three layers at all of the hardware points. No?


Yes but it doesn't feel any bulkier than the WS straps or even NATO's to me. The comfort level is pretty good. Like a comfy house socks.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkND

Tohono Rat said:


> I see three layers at all of the hardware points. No?


At the hardware points, yes. Like all fabric traps there is a layer that is folded over and sewn.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

These have caught my eye too and I've been sending emails to Mankey. Here's some of his enthusiasm in his work:

_As an owner of an EO strap myself, a total watch nerd, and a product designer, the following thoughts come from a place of simply seeking the best piece of gear in its relative class (elastic watch bands).

1. From the very get-go of wearing the EO strap, I felt that the closure hardware was far too tricky for such a simple concept. It routinely took around a minute or more of awkward fiddling just to secure it to my wrist.

2. The closure hardware also felt a bit bulky on the bottom of my wrist. A sensation reinforced every time I'd sit in front of a keyboard.

3. The metallic closure hardware was also entirely exposed, meaning whatever surface I was resting my wrists on would become a scratch magnet.

4. The elastic seemed good enough. But felt a bit stiffer than necessary in my opinion.

5. Aesthetically, the elastic itself, aside from the signature central pinstripe, felt a bit sterile. The dense grid weave, while neutral in appearance, just left something to be desired in my eyes. A patterned weave would go a long way for me.

That all said, here's what I did for Hook Straps to address these issues:

1. Priority #1 was getting the elastic just right. I worked with a renowned elastics manufacture to achieve a strong yet soft and breathable elastic with a very tasteful twill weave to provide just enough visual interest on its own. This elastic has shown to meet military standards in terms of durability.

2. Priority #2 was slimming down the design as much as possible. This means no elastic beneath the watch, no bulky hardware, just a trim and concise package. And having just come from developing the Cap Strap which utilizes a big hook, I had already taken a few steps in identifying the perfect hardware for an elastic watch band: An in-line Hook! So I sourced some appropriate metallic hooks (for strength), and came up with a closure system that kept all hardware between layers of elastic, never contacting the skin, nor able to protrude on the exterior to scratch any sub-wrist surfaces.

3. Priority #3 was ease of use. Installing and wearing the Hook Straps is (in my opinion) far easier than that of the EO straps. It installs basically like a Nato Band that is then folded through the slider, adjusted, and finally terminated onto the Hook. Once you have the sizing dialed in to your sweet spot, the watch slips off the wrist with your size saved in the loop. It then slides back on, and the Hook just latches onto the loop in a matter of seconds.

All in all, the result was a truly exceptionally comfortable watch band that ticks all of my personal boxes, and then some!

In terms of pricing, it might sound a bit too good to be true after all that I've said here. And in truth, I could probably ask for a higher price, but it would be all markup with my current set of costs. So unless an accountant tells me to change my ways, the current price feels fair to me.

Anyway, sorry for the wall of text. But I hope that sheds some light on my design process and your inquiries about my fabric!_


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

From what I've read, I have two cases of reviewers claiming it's more comfortable than Erika's.

I've preordered an 18mm for a Seagull 1963, the only fear I have is how this fabric handles heat and sweat - something Erika's handles very well.


----------



## MarkND

kpjimmy said:


> Yes but it doesn't feel any bulkier than the WS straps or even NATO's to me. The comfort level is pretty good. Like a comfy house socks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Funny, because that was the first thing that came to mind, that they are like a pair of thick comfy socks.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk Turbo


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

That texture thou


----------



## kpjimmy

Yep. Pretty comfy









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## fbdyws6

What a cool concept, love the look. He has my attention.


----------



## Nokie

They look really sweet. 

I am going to give them a try. 

Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## Michael 808

Anybody know what color the hardware is in the middle, I'm planning on using one on a bronze watch?


----------



## househalfman

Michael 808 said:


> Anybody know what color the hardware is in the middle, I'm planning on using one on a bronze watch?
> 
> View attachment 13786875


That's polished SS.


----------



## Michael 808

^^Gotcha, thanks!!


----------



## Michael 808

Received my Nick Mankey today, looks nice and is really comfortable. I am a tad confused however, I ordered and made a note requesting a 20mm strap but on my order confirmation I got "20-22mm", I have measured my strap at 21mm which is makes the strap bunch up a little at the lugs, it all works but I wish it were actually 20mm. Also notice that the buckle is just barely wide enough to hook the strap, it works but slides out pretty easily.


----------



## kpjimmy

Have you emailed Nick? I know at times, the width of the straps needs to be remeasured. Just shoot him this picture.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael 808

kpjimmy said:


> Have you emailed Nick? I know at times, the width of the straps needs to be remeasured. Just shoot him this picture.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yeah, I just heard back from him with my concerns, he says that it's (21mm) within spec and that there will always be minor uncontrollable variances and once the strap gets broken it, it'll fit better. I thought about tightening the strap up to make it narrower if that makes sense but I have it adjusted as tight as I'd realistically want to wear it. The strap works very well but the bunching at the lugs is just a little unsightly, nothing major.


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

Eagerly hoping that 18mm comes into play by summer, also, it seems like he cut down the colour choice (he took out yellow WHY!?) which is kind of a bummer, but you know, when you're just starting to sell a new product, you gotta take it slow I guess.


----------



## mconlonx

Just bought a Mankey Hook Strap. Orange, with royal blue stitching and matte stainless hardware--wanted fun colors, rather than boring and conservative.

I had an EO strap which got sold with a different watch, but have another EO strap incoming, sourced from the WUS sales forum. I'm interested to try them back-to-back and see which I prefer. I very much hope it's the Mankey...

Extra bonus: when Googling Mankey it wants to correct to _monkey_...


----------



## kpjimmy

mconlonx said:


> Just bought a Mankey Hook Strap. Orange, with royal blue stitching and matte stainless hardware--wanted fun colors, rather than boring and conservative.
> 
> I had an EO strap which got sold with a different watch, but have another EO strap incoming, sourced from the WUS sales forum. I'm interested to try them back-to-back and see which I prefer. I very much hope it's the Mankey...
> 
> Extra bonus: when Googling Mankey it wants to correct to _monkey_...


Nick would get a kick out of the Google monkey auto correct 

I hope people like them. I really do like the feel. And plus he's always been easy to work with.

FYI he's doing a Massdrop of the hook strap this Saturday for the black color strap. 19.99 not sure about shipping cost.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

kpjimmy said:


> FYI he's doing a Massdrop of the hook strap this Saturday for the black color strap. 19.99 not sure about shipping cost.


If you have a link for the Massdrop, please post it, because I'd also pick up a black one.


----------



## kpjimmy

mconlonx said:


> If you have a link for the Massdrop, please post it, because I'd also pick up a black one.


He said the drop starts on 1/19 to the 1/23. So look on MD tomorrow sometime. I'll post if no one else has.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

http://dro.ps/b/Y55JrOIzFSOO/l

Nick Mankey designs hook strap in black only and in 20mm or 22mm I only see black pvd as the option as well.

Price is $21.99USD and free shipping. This is Mass Drop so the drop ends in 5 days, 1/23/19 I think and the funds will pull on Feb 13, 2019. Then Nick will ship to  MD to distribute. So there's a wait like many other drops. Also not sure about international shipping either.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkND

kpjimmy said:


> http://dro.ps/b/Y55JrOIzFSOO/l
> 
> Nick Mankey designs hook strap in black only and in 20mm or 22mm I only see black pvd as the option as well.
> 
> Price is $21.99USD and free shipping. This is Mass Drop so the drop ends in 5 days, 1/23/19 I think and the funds will pull on Feb 13, 2019. Then Nick will ship to MD to distribute. So there's a wait like many other drops. Also not sure about international shipping either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I picked one up this morning on Massdrop. It will my third Mankey hook strap. They are easily the most comfortable straps I own.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nfetterly

Nice! I saw the Mankey drop on MD this morning & then I saw this thread - just ordered one after seeing this thread. I've got a couple EO MN straps (ordered a grey one earlier this week).


----------



## Tohono Rat

MarkND said:


> I picked one up this morning on Massdrop. It will my third Mankey hook strap. They are easily the most comfortable straps I own.


Not a comment on the straps themselves, but to save less than 10% over retail, it is hardly worth the hassle of Massdrop (with which I have had mixed results). Plus, they take a cut of Nick's money, so I would rather just order from him.


----------



## kpjimmy

Tohono Rat said:


> Not a comment on the straps themselves, but to save less than 10% over retail, it is hardly worth the hassle of Massdrop (with which I have had mixed results). Plus, they take a cut of Nick's money, so I would rather just order from him.


I have ordered from both directly and on MD. Is it hardly worth it? To me it's not about that, rather, it's supporting a small business owner and his endeavors. If it's a good product and I can use it. Why not spread the word by buying the MD. Imo is one of the reasons why businesses use it.

Kind if like Kickstarter in a sense.

It's about marketing. If not MD, how else would he spread the word? He is on Instagram, I've introduced him to a micro brand. But unsure if he's doing anything else.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkND

Tohono Rat said:


> Not a comment on the straps themselves, but to save less than 10% over retail, it is hardly worth the hassle of Massdrop (with which I have had mixed results). Plus, they take a cut of Nick's money, so I would rather just order from him.


With the free shipping it's more like a 30% savings. I'm thinking Nick made up a batch of black straps with black hardware for the MD and it's a way to get the word out about his straps. The more people see that were sold on MD, the more likely they might buy one? I'm sure he's hoping to sell a bunch on MD. I've bought 2 directly from him, and I started this thread to spread the word on what I consider a great product.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

Meh. Not a fan of black hardware, and I like the option for length and stitching color on Nick's site. But thanks for the heads-up on the MD deal. 

Anyone have experience with his leather pass-through straps with the stud adjustment/"buckle"?


----------



## Michael 808

Here is my NM strap on a lugless Zodiac, works well.


----------



## riff raff

I need a 20 mm for an incoming Damasko D30. I wish he had the center color stripe like MN. Perhaps he'll add that fabric. The hook closure definitely looks more convenient than the MN (which I still find fussy to complete)


----------



## amt76

MarkND said:


> With the free shipping it's more like a 30% savings. I'm thinking Nick made up a batch of black straps with black hardware for the MD and it's a way to get the word out about his straps. The more people see that were sold on MD, the more likely they might buy one? I'm sure he's hoping to sell a bunch on MD. I've bought 2 directly from him, and I started this thread to spread the word on what I consider a great product.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So how long do these take for him to ship them out?


----------



## kpjimmy

amt76 said:


> So how long do these take for him to ship them out?


If you order directly he gets them out in about 3 business days depending on how busy he is. He hand stitches and packs each of them personally.

As for the Massdrop, the listing says ships by 2/13/2019 iirc.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael 808

My last one I had made, I ordered this past Sunday and it was ready Monday with tracking already provided, of course Monday was a holiday so it shipped today (Tuesday), I had a custom strap made by him a week or so ago and it shipped darn near the next day, so my experience has been an extremely fast turnaround.


----------



## mconlonx

I think I ordered this last Thursday, shipped Friday, and it was waiting for me here at work today.

Also waiting, after the long weekend, a 70s vintage Seiko 6309-8019, which came on a black and red NATO. I hate NATO straps, much prefer a ZULU 3-ring style, 1pc Perlon, or EO MN strap... which is what led me to a Mankey Hook Strap. I don't like material under the watch, which is why the traditional NATO, with two layers of fabric, just doesn't work for me. The Hook Strap seemed, on paper, to be the perfect compromise...

















Initial thoughts: 
- a bit fiddly to set up on first run, but simple enough that I probably won't even need instructions again. 
- a tad snug, but expect that it might break in and loosen up over time, so I'm OK with it. Not too tight at all, just snug is all.
- I like the price, especially compared to an EO. 
- Also the turnaround, although I expect that may change if these get as popular as they should.
- I like the way it pulls off/on without undoing the hook, but that same elasticity has me wondering about longevity. 
- Also like that there is only a bit of exposed metal, and even that is guarded from most contact by folds in the strap. Although it does make me wonder if it means the strap will wear faster from contact with surfaces.

Compared to an EO:
+ price
+ delivery time
+ less fiddly attachment, especially if hook is not unfastened on removal
+ no strap under watch, my main complaint about NATO/ZULU and EO straps.
- no center stripe. 
- feels... less substantial, less stiff. Some may find this a preference; makes me wonder about longevity of elasticity, and I like a stiffer strap (perlon, bracelet) by preference.

Based on this first one, I'll probably end up getting another, in more conservative colors. Plan is to have it in rotation to keep assessing, long term. In the meantime, I found a used EO strap here on WUS sales forum, so the comparison will continue as well. Overall: impressed and pleased.


----------



## mconlonx

Large duplicate post... dang.

And also:
- no through-strap second chance if a springbar fails
+ because elastic material has much more give than a spring bar or other strap material, less chance of springbar failing in the first place.

BTW, that orange is showing a bit washed out in both pix -- actual color is more a neon/safety/hunter orange...


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I received one of these today. Black with white accents to go with my Sinn 856. Initial thoughts:

Extremely soft and comfortable and the texture is nice to look at. 
The softness makes them sort of flimsy feeling, not sure what I think of that yet.
If any sort of adjustment or moving position is needed, it then takes some sorting to get them back to looking right - smoothed out, aligned, etc.
But once on and positioned it looks really good
Putting them on and taking them off with the hook is a HUGE pain in the butt. Far from easy IMO.
Based on that I can see why people don't bother with the hook and just slip it on and off, but I would not want to do that regularly.
I find it interesting in one of the posts above Nick mentions part of his motivation for doing this strap was the difficulty with Erika's hardware closure. In my opinion this strap is much more tricky to secure and remove via the hook v. Erika's MN straps.


----------



## mconlonx

^^^ Funny -- I ordered a black strap with cream stitching and brushed hardware to go with an 856 UTC. Sold the watch before the strap even got here, but it works real well on my Sinn 556 A.









Tried the Sinn on the bracelet and a couple other straps, but the Mankey seems to always end up back on the watch...

I don't bother hooking/unhooking the strap, just slide the whole thing on and off, with the hook still attached.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

That looks good, and I am with you, there's just something about the 556A when I had one and my 856 now that just works with this type of strap. That being said, I am probably going to sell my Mankey strap. I just don't like it as much as my EO MN strap for looks and ease of use.


----------



## steinercat

How secure is the latch? Secure enough for swimming/snorkeling?

I was ready to order an EO, but saw this. The no-pass under the watch is a big plus for me. 

Thanks!


----------



## mconlonx

steinercat said:


> How secure is the latch? Secure enough for swimming/snorkeling?
> 
> I was ready to order an EO, but saw this. The no-pass under the watch is a big plus for me.
> 
> Thanks!


Very secure. Probably moreso than the EO system.


----------



## Tempus Populi

Seems secure. No complaints.


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

Pretty nice although I got a nasty customs charge bite, god only knows why. Very very comfortable, really melts into your wrist.


----------



## el34han

Hi MarkND, what are the two colors you have in your opening post? They both look great. Is your red closer to Ox Blood?
I could only find "Formula Red" and "Army Green" at The Hook Strap store. Their red is way brighter and redder than yours, and their green is much darker than yours. Unless your colors are not available anymore, the Hook Strap can really use some photography help. LOL


----------



## Smaug01

For those who mentioned the number of levels of strap, I've attached a link showing the genuine MN strap that EO simplified for us regular mortals.
https://www.cwcwatch.com/products/73038


----------



## steinercat

Smaug01 said:


> For those who mentioned the number of levels of strap, I've attached a link showing the genuine MN strap that EO simplified for us regular mortals.
> https://www.cwcwatch.com/products/73038


Interesting. So the original design had a keeper as well? I suppose it isn't overkill for the intended usage.


----------



## JML

Just got one of these. I have three Erika's and both makers have developed a great product (both are incredibly comfortable). I wanted to try this one on the Maratac SR-35 DLC-X1, because the watch sits so high that I didn't want any additional height from a strap. Never could wear NATO straps because my 6.5" wrist is too thin. I'll be ordering another as soon as Nick has orange thread available.


----------



## kpjimmy

...









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## taifighter

Question, do the Nick Mankey straps wrap around the lugs more like the left photo (TWS) or the right photo (EO MN)? I've heard Mankey's doesn't hold tight loops.


----------



## taifighter

.


----------



## kpjimmy

It's in the middle of the two. I have both TWS and EO and I like to wear my straps a bit loose because of the humidity.

Here is it compared to the StraposhereMarine which is similar to the EO.
Hook Strap








StraposhereMarine









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkND

el34han said:


> Hi MarkND, what are the two colors you have in your opening post? They both look great. Is your red closer to Ox Blood?
> I could only find "Formula Red" and "Army Green" at The Hook Strap store. Their red is way brighter and redder than yours, and their green is much darker than yours. Unless your colors are not available anymore, the Hook Strap can really use some photography help. LOL


I missed your question until now. I bought my straps soon after they came out and he had some different color options. The red one was burgundy or maroon. The green one might of been army green? I can't remember for sure.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL


----------



## moberf

Love my Nick Mankey Hook Straps, so, so comfy. I didn’t think it would make such a difference. 
What do you guys think of the Green/Yellow on the Seiko? I put it on just for fun but I think it kinda works.


----------



## moberf

The navy I purchased for a Stowa MO shipping next month. Looks good on the Glycine too. Zelos bronze Mako2 on mud brown.


----------



## JML

New strap & stitching colors available: https://nickmankeydesigns.com/shop/the-hook-strap-elastic-watch-band

Just ordered another black one, but with orange stitching, for my Maratac.


----------



## kpjimmy

JML said:


> New strap & stitching colors available: https://nickmankeydesigns.com/shop/the-hook-strap-elastic-watch-band
> 
> Just ordered another black one, but with orange stitching, for my Maratac.


Yep









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT

What’s the typical time to ship after ordering?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Works great for Galaxy Watch 46mm !


----------



## ChrisWMT

Took about a week to ship and it's absolutely FANTASTIC!


----------



## rneiman3

Rice and Gravy said:


> I received one of these today. Black with white accents to go with my Sinn 856. Initial thoughts:
> 
> Extremely soft and comfortable and the texture is nice to look at.
> The softness makes them sort of flimsy feeling, not sure what I think of that yet.
> If any sort of adjustment or moving position is needed, it then takes some sorting to get them back to looking right - smoothed out, aligned, etc.
> But once on and positioned it looks really good
> Putting them on and taking them off with the hook is a HUGE pain in the butt. Far from easy IMO.
> Based on that I can see why people don't bother with the hook and just slip it on and off, but I would not want to do that regularly.
> I find it interesting in one of the posts above Nick mentions part of his motivation for doing this strap was the difficulty with Erika's hardware closure. In my opinion this strap is much more tricky to secure and remove via the hook v. Erika's MN straps.


Attaching the hook into the loop isn't the problem as much as trying to unhook the fitting from the loop. I actually took a pair of pliers & bent the 'tab' at the end of the open hook up slightly. The hook still 'locks' into the loop, but it's much easier to remove from the loop now.


----------



## kpjimmy

rneiman3 said:


> Attaching the hook into the loop isn't the problem as much as trying to unhook the fitting from the loop. I actually took a pair of pliers & bent the 'tab' at the end of the open hook up slightly. The hook still 'locks' into the loop, but it's much easier to remove from the loop now.


Honestly I have no issues with the hook at all. Well I always joke with Nick saying it reminds me of a bra strap and that I'll have to 'practice' with an actual bra strap and I guess that worked out lol .

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan GSR

Lol. No wonder i can snap my fingers to get it off


----------



## moberf

hook strap wrist roll, Stowa MO Red 60 Limited
I've got a lunar grey with Red/Blue stitching ordered as well.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

New one with matching hardware...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f513/samsung-galaxy-watch-46-mm-my-review-my-uses-4977773-4.html


----------



## Dan GSR

I bought a MN strap, Nick's hook design is way better. Don't think I'll be using the MN strap


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

A lunar grey on titanium Fenix 6 Sapphire.
A Space 1999 hommage for the 20th anniversary of the Alpha Moon Base departure. 









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT

The LE Apollo series are now available for preorder. I went for the T-9.


----------



## Stretch44

I picked up the EVA and might order Aces too.


----------



## leo1790

moberf said:


> Love my Nick Mankey Hook Straps, so, so comfy. I didn't think it would make such a difference.
> What do you guys think of the Green/Yellow on the Seiko? I put it on just for fun but I think it kinda works.


Love the green/yellow 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## moberf

I also went with the T-9. 
Love the anodized hardware on these.


----------



## leo1790

moberf said:


> I also went with the T-9.
> Love the anodized hardware on these.
> View attachment 14563061


That looks really nice.

Just ordered a black/orange for my PO so looking forward to it arriving. Might be a while though as I'm in the UK.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ross2187

I want to like the NM hook strap, I really like the big bottle hook one, but it just seems too complicated. Erica really seems to have figured it all out in my mind.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

ross2187 said:


> I want to like the NM hook strap, I really like the big bottle hook one, but it just seems too complicated. Erica really seems to have figured it all out in my mind.


It is so simple in the contrary and you just have to slide it over your hand as pictured. It is really not complicated.
It is a hoist adapted to a band actually. Very clever. ;-)

"The supple strap fabric and the operational complexity have me leaving the strap connected and stretching my watch off of my wrist. "

https://twobrokewatchsnobs.com/comparing-3-elastic-watch-straps-budget-choices-or-budget-be-damned/


----------



## mconlonx

Same here -- I just leave the strap connected and slide it on and off. Easiest of all straps, like one of those expando-metal bracelets of yore, but in fabric. 

I will say this, though -- after having a few straps and using them on many different watches, I like them better for lighter watches. When using them for heavier watches, I feel they are either loose enough and the watch slides around, or too tight. EO MN straps are a tad more rigid -- also can't just slide them on and off while done up -- and a touch better for heavier watches, but for real heavyweights, like bronze divers, I prefer a bracelet or strap.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Regarding costumer service, Nick Mankey has proven to be top notch.

I have ordered my fourth Hook strap (My first was a Massdrop, then three, a black, a white and now a green directly from Nick).
Zero issues and in 6 days the went from California to France in a nice letter format.
Unfortunately, on the last order the mail has been stuck for 12 days in the mail somewhere in France. So we can really blame the French post despite the tracking number...

"_2019-10-19 10:49
FRANCE, PARIS, Departed -> Your item departed a transfer airport in CH. DE GAULLE, PARIS, FRANCE on October 19, 2019 at 10:49 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination._"

When Nick heard about that, he has sent me another Hook Strap immediately for free, including the shipping.

Now this is what I call a very gentle gesture. 
Like they say: "Integrity is being good when no one is watching."

Now you know how he takes care of his customers. Thank you Nick !


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Here it is!









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT

Just got shipping notification for my T-9!


----------



## moberf

Should I have put this on a Flieger?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

moberf said:


> Should I have put this in a Flieger?


Beautiful !
You even got the new hardware (the blue ring) which is squared. Gorgeous !


----------



## aabikrman

ross2187 said:


> I want to like the NM hook strap, I really like the big bottle hook one, but it just seems too complicated. Erica really seems to have figured it all out in my mind.


My thoughts as well. Looks like I'll be ordering another Erica's and she's gone up in price 50% since I ordered previously in April...Business must be good !


----------



## kpjimmy

On a pilots watch...it's pretty cool IMO. Is it complicated? At first, yes there is some fine tuning you personally need to do but once it's zeroed in. It's pretty epic.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tyman

Does Nick ever have any sales? I see the pre-order sale but not current stock?


----------



## kpjimmy

tyman said:


> Does Nick ever have any sales? I see the pre-order sale but not current stock?


No not really. But I think there's a code out there every so often. You can email him and ask. Keep in mind he's in CA and pretty much a one man show.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigvic

I can’t recommend NMD hook strap highly enough, I’d buy a few more but unfortunately I did get a kicking from UK customs which pushed the total price up to almost the same as one of Erikas NM straps!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

From Nick news letter:

"Available now are all of my luscious elastics in every size and color; 18mm, 20mm, 22mm, and 24mm!
And as an added bonus, allow me to introduce you to the latest member of the family; Khaki Tan! "

Looks great ! 

















Lightweight in EDC is just great.


----------



## fallingtitan

Arn't these just a copy/clone of Watchsteward with different hardware?


----------



## kpjimmy

fallingtitan said:


> Arn't these just a copy/clone of Watchsteward with different hardware?


No, I have both there's a difference. But some of thehe fabric may be the same.

The way they wear are a bit different as well.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose

I pre-ordered an 18mm strap back in April and pretty much forgot about it because I never heard back with an update. When I saw the email from Nick about the new stock and sizes, I reached out to ask him about my pre-ordered strap. He replied right away, telling me that he's working on shipping out the pre-orders. 

A couple days ago, I received the package and saw an extra strap included as an apology for making me wait. What a pleasant surprise!

Tappy Talkied


----------



## BDIC

fallingtitan said:


> Arn't these just a copy/clone of Watchsteward with different hardware?


I've got both and nope they aren't. The Mankey straps are nicer IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heb

I've noticed that Mankey's are a little more "stretchy" than the other two brands. The significance of that is when I finally get the fit I want, I don't have to undo the clasp, just pull it off/on with no further adjustments. Quite convenient.

heb


----------



## leo1790

I've just started a new thread saying how pleased I am with my Nick Mankey strap. Only just seen this thread so I'll put my 2 pence worth in here. 
Absolutely love it.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Two pictures Nick has posted on his facebook page ! ;-)


----------



## ChrisWMT

Perfect pair:


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

From Nick:
"Launching January 1, 2020: The Hook Strap: Print Series No. 1 - R.B.F.

A print from the past for a strap of the future. This introductory series will allow for all of your standard Hook Strap trimmings, plus the addition of Black or White REMOVE BEFORE FLIGHT text."


----------



## jackh

mconlonx said:


> I think I ordered this last Thursday, shipped Friday, and it was waiting for me here at work today.
> 
> Also waiting, after the long weekend, a 70s vintage Seiko 6309-8019, which came on a black and red NATO. I hate NATO straps, much prefer a ZULU 3-ring style, 1pc Perlon, or EO MN strap... which is what led me to a Mankey Hook Strap. I don't like material under the watch, which is why the traditional NATO, with two layers of fabric, just doesn't work for me. The Hook Strap seemed, on paper, to be the perfect compromise...
> 
> View attachment 13824631
> 
> 
> View attachment 13824633
> 
> 
> Initial thoughts:
> - a bit fiddly to set up on first run, but simple enough that I probably won't even need instructions again.
> - a tad snug, but expect that it might break in and loosen up over time, so I'm OK with it. Not too tight at all, just snug is all.
> - I like the price, especially compared to an EO.
> - Also the turnaround, although I expect that may change if these get as popular as they should.
> - I like the way it pulls off/on without undoing the hook, but that same elasticity has me wondering about longevity.
> - Also like that there is only a bit of exposed metal, and even that is guarded from most contact by folds in the strap. Although it does make me wonder if it means the strap will wear faster from contact with surfaces.
> 
> Compared to an EO:
> + price
> + delivery time
> + less fiddly attachment, especially if hook is not unfastened on removal
> + no strap under watch, my main complaint about NATO/ZULU and EO straps.
> - no center stripe.
> - feels... less substantial, less stiff. Some may find this a preference; makes me wonder about longevity of elasticity, and I like a stiffer strap (perlon, bracelet) by preference.
> 
> Based on this first one, I'll probably end up getting another, in more conservative colors. Plan is to have it in rotation to keep assessing, long term. In the meantime, I found a used EO strap here on WUS sales forum, so the comparison will continue as well. Overall: impressed and pleased.


How have you liked it this year?


----------



## Bonzodog

Just fitted my new strap,very comfy.


----------



## Bonzodog

Just fitted my new strap,very comfy.
View attachment 14786415


----------



## mconlonx

jackh said:


> How have you liked it this year?


Well enough! Still among my favorites for swapping out.















For me, they work better on lighter weight, smaller watches. As loose as I wear them, with larger, heavier watches, they just seem to be a tad too elastic. No problem keeping watches on wrist, or anything, but there does tend to be movement on wrist when in moderate motion, with heavier watches.

Hence, these two on mid-size Ti case watches. Where they work a treat. The black one on the Seiko chrono is like they were made for each other; much better than the stock Ti bracelet.

Love the creamsicle effect of the orange strap on the white/lume watch -- bonus is that the orange is fluorescent: much lume, very rave. Momentum was out of stock on the Ti bracelet for the Atlas when I ordered it, so I got it on cheapest strap available and immediately swapped it out for this one.









Prefer the stiffer and less elastic EO straps for heavier watches, but these are perfect for a lot of what I own.


----------



## kpjimmy

mconlonx said:


> Well enough! Still among my favorites for swapping out.
> 
> View attachment 14787295
> View attachment 14787297
> 
> 
> For me, they work better on lighter weight, smaller watches. As loose as I wear them, with larger, heavier watches, they just seem to be a tad too elastic. No problem keeping watches on wrist, or anything, but there does tend to be movement on wrist when in moderate motion, with heavier watches.
> 
> Hence, these two on mid-size Ti case watches. Where they work a treat. The black one on the Seiko chrono is like they were made for each other; much better than the stock Ti bracelet.
> 
> Love the creamsicle effect of the orange strap on the white/lume watch -- bonus is that the orange is fluorescent: much lume, very rave. Momentum was out of stock on the Ti bracelet for the Atlas when I ordered it, so I got it on cheapest strap available and immediately swapped it out for this one.
> 
> View attachment 14787301
> 
> 
> Prefer the stiffer and less elastic EO straps for heavier watches, but these are perfect for a lot of what I own.


Well I guess you're in for a treat with some new versions he has in the pipes that address that very issue. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## gav1230

Easily the most comfortable strap I've had. A major pain to take on and off though...


----------



## kpjimmy

gav1230 said:


> Easily the most comfortable strap I've had. A major pain to take on and off though...


It gets easier. I have a few and was able to test out another version but same strapping method. It actually works really well and fit is amazing for a 6.5 inch wristed like myself.

When I first started using them, I equate the hook straps as bra straps and always say I need to get more practice in with the wife lol.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog

gav1230 said:


> Easily the most comfortable strap I've had. A major pain to take on and off though...


I leave mine closed,just slip my hand thro the loop.


----------



## gav1230

Bonzodog said:


> I leave mine closed,just slip my hand thro the loop.


Does that not stretch it out ?


----------



## leo1790

Bonzodog said:


> I leave mine closed,just slip my hand thro the loop.


As do I. I need to adjust the loop occasionally though, obviously through stretching it morning and night over a few days.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog

Not had it long enough to find out .


gav1230 said:


> Does that not stretch it out ?


----------



## leo1790

gav1230 said:


> Does that not stretch it out ?


Mine does but I'm not exactly delicate with it.
Just needs a slight adjustment every now and then.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## elbluemen

Squeezed nicely into the 19mm 6139, auoer confortable. Find that once closed its hard to undo the hook, I just leave it closed and stretch to alise on and off.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael 808

I received my 4th one last week, I like the newest buckle design but damn, it's a pain to unhook, I had to file the tab down some to get it to unhook better, I'm not gonna leave it buckled and stretch the crap out of it to take the watch on and off. My first one had the painted buckle (black) and it comes unbuckled too easily, all in all I love the straps but the buckles still aren't quite right.


----------



## sf16

Michael 808 said:


> I received my 4th one last week, I like the newest buckle design but damn, it's a pain to unhook, I had to file the tab down some to get it to unhook better, I'm not gonna leave it buckled and stretch the crap out of it to take the watch on and off. My first one had the painted buckle (black) and it comes unbuckled too easily, all in all I love the straps but the buckles still aren't quite right.


Yup. I think I'm too lazy to detach that I'm ultimately going to stretch the elastic a bit too much. But damn they're comfortable.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Nick Mankey propose a 26mm band !!!









https://nickmankeydesigns.com/


----------



## gyrotourbillon007

Definitely one of the comfiest strap I've used. Feel free to read my quick thoughts about it on my blog if you got nothing to do.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Michael 808 said:


> I received my 4th one last week, I like the newest buckle design but damn, it's a pain to unhook, I had to file the tab down some to get it to unhook better, I'm not gonna leave it buckled and stretch the crap out of it to take the watch on and off. My first one had the painted buckle (black) and it comes unbuckled too easily, all in all I love the straps but the buckles still aren't quite right.


Frankly once, once hooked and set just remove the band by stretching and sliding it over your wrist and hand.
The elastic band is made for that and is high quality enough to withstand it.

It is were that design shines. Its is so easy and fast to remove it from your arm. Unhooking is not mandatory, I have asked to Nick about that.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

News from Nick!
Special MI6.


----------



## DrGonzo

Anyone tried one of these with a GW 5000?


----------



## TheIceMan93

Any idea which hardware finish would be the best match for the blasted case on Damasko's and Tegimented Sinn's? 

I can't decide if the Brushed stainless or Antique stainless would match most closely. I'm OCD about strap hardware matching the case finish.


----------



## TheIceMan93

Any idea which hardware finish would be the best match for the blasted case on Damasko's and Tegimented Sinn's? 

I can't decide if the Brushed stainless or Antique stainless would match most closely. I'm OCD about strap hardware matching the case finish.


----------



## WatchAndShoot

Really need to check these out. I have two of his single-pass leather straps, and they're great.


----------



## Shawnny

Does Nick, like never answer his emails?


----------



## househalfman

Shawnny said:


> Does Nick, like never answer his emails?


He answers his IG DMs.


----------



## Shawnny

househalfman said:


> He answers his IG DMs.


He has an e-mail addy on his contact page. So, I would expect to get an answer back, by that email.


----------



## househalfman

Shawnny said:


> He has an e-mail addy on his contact page. So, I would expect to get an answer back, by that email.


Fair, just offering an alternative. It's possible your email is going straight to the spam folder.


----------



## Shawnny

He emailed me today. Nick is seriously a very stand up guy! I can’t wait till this global nightmare is over and buy some more stuff from him!


----------



## agentdaffy007

I ordered a strap from him 2 days ago. Hopefully he is still making the straps.



Shawnny said:


> He emailed me today. Nick is seriously a very stand up guy! I can't wait till this global nightmare is over and buy some more stuff from him!


----------



## stratfan95

Do these straps work well with heavier watches? I’m considering it for my Seiko SRP Turtle, but I can foresee the elastic having too much give, resulting in a floppy watch that wants to fly off of my wrist. Will it support the watch? 
Also, what does the fabric feel like? Is it soft and flimsy like regular cloth, or more substantial like nylon? I’m interested in these straps, but highly skeptical about their longevity and ability to support the watch securely


----------



## pneuby

Yes, I think you will be fine. To answer your post, I just now fitted my new 24mm NMD to my big Bulova Sea King. Once I figured out how to tighten it snug, it's not flopping around in any manner.

My initial thought was that his elastic is far softer, with more stretch, than either my EO or Luff. But, the design has it double, & triple-layered all around. I'm going to remount both Nick's to my cheaper ones where I wouldn't cry if a spring-bar failed. I still prefer the security of the pass-through style for those where I WOULD cry, LOL.


----------



## stratfan95

Awesome, thank you for your reply. How does it handle water? Does it get more stretchy when it is wet? Also, is it easy to wash? Just wondering if they seem like they will last a long time


----------



## CV50

Average turn around time from date of order ??


----------



## kpjimmy

CV50 said:


> Average turn around time from date of order ??


You can ask him on IG. But his site currently says turn around time is about 4 weeks. As of 4.18.2020

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

I've been waiting five weeks for my order of two straps. Beginning to get frustrated. I emailed him today.


----------



## kpjimmy

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I've been waiting five weeks for my order of two straps. Beginning to get frustrated. I emailed him today.


Have you tried to DM him on IG as a follow-up?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

kpjimmy said:


> Have you tried to DM him on IG as a follow-up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Not yet. Rather than peppering Nick with messages across multiple media, I'll wait a couple of days for a response before resorting to another platform.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Got a reply that "maybe" by the end of this week, which means six weeks. These better be some damn fine straps!

_EDIT: I actually looked at my calendar and I'm already into the sixth week, which means we're looking at seven weeks. Seems a bit excessive. I'm having a watch custom made by Damasko and they're saying it'll take roughly the same amount of time. Hmmm..._


----------



## agentdaffy007

Me too i have been patient. I ordered mine since March 23, 2020. It has been 6 weeks already. When I ordered, his website wrote 4 weeks.



LosAngelesTimer said:


> Got a reply that "maybe" by the end of this week, which means six weeks. These better be some damn fine straps!
> 
> _EDIT: I actually looked at my calendar and I'm already into the sixth week, which means we're looking at seven weeks. Seems a bit excessive. I'm having a watch custom made by Damasko and they're saying it'll take roughly the same amount of time. Hmmm..._


----------



## Sillygoose

agentdaffy007 said:


> Me too i have been patient. I ordered mine since March 23, 2020. It has been 6 weeks already. When I ordered, his website wrote 4 weeks.


I also ordered on March 23. I received my order on May 2. Hopefully yours will arrive soon.

Tappy Talkied


----------



## agentdaffy007

Hi, thank you for your comment. Hopefully it will show up!



Sillygoose said:


> agentdaffy007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too i have been patient. I ordered mine since March 23, 2020. It has been 6 weeks already. When I ordered, his website wrote 4 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered on March 23. I received my order on May 2. Hopefully yours will arrive soon.
> 
> Tappy Talkied
Click to expand...


----------



## MarkND

I saw on IG that he is in the middle of a move. So that might account for some of the delay.


----------



## kpjimmy

...














Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

About to head into week eight. Still no straps or shipping notification.


----------



## seikonoobie

Received my Nick Mankey Design strap!

Placed order online 3/29/20
Received email with shipment/tracking information 5/14/20
Received strap via USPS 1st Class Mail 5/18/20

Initial reaction of the strap is that it looks and feels very comfortable on the wrist, and is well-made. I plan to slip it on/off the wrist rather than using the hook. I am so far pleased with the strap.

I'd also like to say that I ordered the strap at the very beginnings of this world pandemic. Considering Nick has to make each strap to order, and that his operations was no doubt effected by stay-home restrictions in California, I can understand the delay in receiving my strap. To all who are waiting for strap orders, I'm sure Nick is doing his best. Continue to be patient during this highly unusual circumstances. Cheers, everyone! ?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

New James BOND's strap !


----------



## 127.72 MHz

I appreciate the frank replies from members. To be right honest I like the straps well enough that I was all set to look into ordering a couple.

But I do not have the stomach for what you have been dealing with. In my book by the time one factors in the wondering, anxiety, time spent on this site trying to track down what is reasonable to expect, it's just not worth it. (In that same vein this thread has reaffirmed that I will never be involved in a crowd funded or "Pre-order" situation ever again.) 

So a sincere thanks to all of you. A web site like WUS is invaluable for the feedback from members involved in a shared interest.


----------



## agentdaffy007

Ordered my strap on March 24, 2020 or so. Just got the strap today. Wow, so comfortable! The 20mm spring bars does not fit my 19mm lug at all but who cares. I use the stock 19mm bars.

The strap is totally worth it. My watch is soooooo light now and no discomfort at all.

If you are on the fence, just go for it!!


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

I bought my Nick Mankey strap earlier this year. They're great. Nick's service was terrific. He was able to make one for me quick and ship it to my friend visiting the USA.

I'd get another, particularly for a smart watch. I got an astro black buckle. I've noticed the black buckle has faded in only a few months though. Other than that the strap and buckle is great.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850

127.72 MHz said:


> I appreciate the frank replies from members. To be right honest I like the straps well enough that I was all set to look into ordering a couple.
> 
> But I do not have the stomach for what you have been dealing with. In my book by the time one factors in the wondering, anxiety, time spent on this site trying to track down what is reasonable to expect, it's just not worth it. (In that same vein this thread has reaffirmed that I will never be involved in a crowd funded or "Pre-order" situation ever again.)
> 
> So a sincere thanks to all of you. A web site like WUS is invaluable for the feedback from members involved in a shared interest.


My counterpoint to this is that what we are talking about is just a $40 watch strap.

Its not like a life critical item that you need immediately. It will arrive when it arrives and shouldn't create anxiety.

I can understand the frustration and nick would be best to have better communication on turn times, but we are also dealing life changing situation and I would give the guy a little leeway.

If the strap comes a month or two later than expected, it's not the end of the world.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.72 MHz

ryan850 said:


> My counterpoint to this is that what we are talking about is just a $40 watch strap.
> 
> Its not like a life critical item that you need immediately. It will arrive when it arrives and shouldn't create anxiety.
> 
> I can understand the frustration and nick would be best to have better communication on turn times, but we are also dealing life changing situation and I would give the guy a little leeway.
> 
> If the strap comes a month or two later than expected, it's not the end of the world.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


 To each their own. But, to me there's just too many places that I can place an order and the strap ships,....They do look nice, but I've also been happy with Wrist Candy, Toxic, Watch Gecko, all of which come in with less expense. And if I don't mind a wait, that's still a fraction of this, I'll pick up another couple from Eddie Platts at Time Factors.

But your point is taken, you fellas like Nick Mankey's straps,...


----------



## ryan850

127.72 MHz said:


> To each their own. But, to me there's just too many places that I can place an order and the strap ships,....They do look nice, but I've been happy with Wrist Candy, Toxic, Watch Gecko, all of which come in with less expense. And if I don't mind a wait, that's still a fraction of this, I'll pick up another couple form Eddie Platts at Time Factors.
> 
> But your point is taken, you fellas like Nick Mankey's straps,...


I hear ya on those points. Lot of different places to spend your money.

I'm not a nick Mankey fan boy and don't even have one but I followed this thread in research.

I've just at the point where I don't get overly concerned when things like this happen from time to time in terms of delays.

But, you're right, def things to consider.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## austex

Thanks! Appreciate the review.


----------



## agentdaffy007

Orange on my PO39.5


----------



## Tairese7

Anyone who has gotten a strap recently - what was your order number, roughly? I'm in the 2600's, ordered early April, and am still waiting. Not trying to rush him or anything but I wanted a ballpark idea of how much longer I need to wait. Thanks!


----------



## agentdaffy007

My order# is around 2300.



Tairese7 said:


> Anyone who has gotten a strap recently - what was your order number, roughly? I'm in the 2600's, ordered early April, and am still waiting. Not trying to rush him or anything but I wanted a ballpark idea of how much longer I need to wait. Thanks!


----------



## JimmyBoots

Picked one up on the exchange here.

Very comfortable and the design won't scuff up the case back like some natos.

Ordered one the same day with a 8 week lead time. I'll get it when I get it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman




----------



## Shawnny

I’m really disappointed with my orange Apollo strap. I’ve worn it about 10 times, washed it per the instructions once and the printing is almost completely gone. Soon it’ll just be a plain orange strap.


----------



## Shawnny

I’m really disappointed with my orange Apollo strap. I’ve worn it about 10 times, washed it per the instructions once and the printing is almost completely gone. Soon it’ll just be a plain orange strap.


----------



## Tairese7

Order# 26xx, placed Apr 20, arrived just yesterday. Loving it so far.


----------



## WiZARD7

Shawnny said:


> I'm really disappointed with my orange Apollo strap. I've worn it about 10 times, washed it per the instructions once and the printing is almost completely gone. Soon it'll just be a plain orange strap.



I'm still waiting for mine (ordered on 10th March :O)


----------



## Iron swan

2-3 month wait time for an elastic watch strap? Does he just do this on the side or something? 
Even in Covid times, these are something that can be made at home. I’d be taking my sewing machine home and cranking them out around the clock. 
Maybe he just doesn’t like money. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Iron swan

WiZARD7 said:


> I'm still waiting for mine (ordered on 10th March :O)


Wow, that's almost 4 months. Ouch. 
Hope it comes soon for ya buddy.


----------



## gav1230

I'm wearing one of mine today, not quite sure how I feel about this particular combination. I have two and they're probably my favorite straps, but yeah the long wait has been a thing for a while. I'm not really sure what his system is because one of them took almost two months and the other took just a few weeks.


----------



## gaijin

Iron swan said:


> 2-3 month wait time for an elastic watch strap? Does he just do this on the side or something?
> Even in Covid times, these are something that can be made at home. I'd be taking my sewing machine home and cranking them out around the clock.
> Maybe he just doesn't like money. ?‍♂


I pre-ordered eight 26mm straps in early February and still no straps - that's 5 1/2 months. As much as I like the 22mm straps I have received from Nick in the past, I'm reluctant to recommend any of his straps until he follows through on long overdue orders.


----------



## Rolexoman

gaijin said:


> I pre-ordered eight 26mm straps in early February and still no straps - that's 5 1/2 months. As much as I like the 22mm straps I have received from Nick in the past, I'm reluctant to recommend any of his straps until he follows through on long overdue orders.


His current lead time is 6-8 weeks according to his site...


----------



## gaijin

Rolexoman said:


> His current lead time is 6-8 weeks according to his site...


As of today (Nick Mankey Site):
⚠ Due to a massive increase in demand, current lead time for all orders remains at* 8* *WEEKS *prior to shipment. Bear in mind that all items are carefully made to order by hand and that I will always seek to maintain the highest level of quality that I can. _-NM 07.08.2020_

So... what bearing does that have on my post? Are you suggesting I should add 8 weeks to the 5 and 1/2 months I have already waited?


----------



## Rolexoman

gaijin said:


> As of today (Nick Mankey Site):
> ⚠ Due to a massive increase in demand, current lead time for all orders remains at* 8* *WEEKS *prior to shipment. Bear in mind that all items are carefully made to order by hand and that I will always seek to maintain the highest level of quality that I can. _-NM 07.08.2020_
> 
> So... what bearing does that have on my post? Are you suggesting I should add 8 weeks to the 5 and 1/2 months I have already waited?


I'm actually not sure, I had just read this on his site and that along with several other factors I chose a different route and went with EO's MN strap, I ordered it right before a short trip and it came to me a few days after I was back in town..... I think the total time it took less than 3 weeks to get my strap from Erika.

I have not tried any of Nicks straps but I personally would not want to wait months for a strap, I do like the concept of his hook system as it seems pretty simple but 5+ months in insane and you add that to the 8 weeks posted that even more unacceptable.


----------



## JimmyBoots

gaijin said:


> As of today (Nick Mankey Site):
> Due to a massive increase in demand, current lead time for all orders remains at* 8* *WEEKS *prior to shipment. Bear in mind that all items are carefully made to order by hand and that I will always seek to maintain the highest level of quality that I can. _-NM 07.08.2020_
> 
> So... what bearing does that have on my post? Are you suggesting I should add 8 weeks to the 5 and 1/2 months I have already waited?


Curious if you've tried contacting him about this. 5+ months seems off and it may be an oversight on his part.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

JimmyBoots said:


> Curious if you've tried contacting him about this. 5+ months seems off and it may be an oversight on his part.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Several times. I'm still waiting.

In all fairness, my initial order in February was a pre-order for the 26mm straps which were going to be a new product assuming there were enough pre-orders. So I went into it understanding that the lead time would be longer than normal. However, since my order, more than enough orders were placed by March 9 to guarantee the production of the 26mm straps. Honestly, I wouldn't be so frustrated if I didn't see posts from international customers who placed their orders after mine stating they had already received their straps - weeks ago. Layer onto that the responses from Nick that I would see my straps soon, or even within a couple of days; but still no straps - not even a shipping notification.

Nick states on his web site:
*5/28/2020 - The First Batch of 26mm Hook Straps Have Shipped!*

In light of the fact that my order was placed within a couple of days of the pre-order process starting, I was surprised my straps somehow did not make that first batch.

I don't mind waiting when it is reasonable, but this is getting a little ridiculous.


----------



## MarkND

I just received this one yesterday. Excuse the date on the watch, I just quickly swapped the strap onto it. My wait wasn't to bad.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

I received my straps after nine weeks. My reaction... meh. The straps are just fine but the idea of waiting that long - and having to hunt down the maker to check status - leaves a bad taste. Mind you, when I ordered, the site said lead time was 4 weeks, which I had no problem with. My issue is more about Nick's poor communication than lead time, although waiting 9 weeks for a bit of stretchy nylon and some hardware seems a bit OTT if I'm being honest.

EDIT: To put things in perspective, I ordered a custom Damasko that was delivered faster than these straps.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Yes I agree with you. At some point he may be better off if he stops taking on new orders until he catches up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eichaan

I just got mine. 18mm x 7inches. Fits great, feels supremely comfortable. Also, I had to change the order about 4 weeks after submitting it, wrote to Nick and he took care of it promptly and easily. I've found him wonderful to work with.

Here is a pic:


----------



## JimmyBoots

Nice. I got my 18mm strap in today as well. Also a 7". I wonder if her does these in batches.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgeoffriau

Got mine today as well! I measured carefully (and even sized up .25" or so I thought) but it's just barely long enough. It is, fortunately, _just _long enough.

It is fantastically comfortable, though. Not sure how it would work with a large or heavy watch head, but on my Ti-cased BOLDR Venture field watch, it's a great match.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Fantastically confortable with titanium Garmin.









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

FWIW, for those who are curious about current delivery times, a Hook Strap I ordered on June 26th shipped on August 15th & arrived on August 17th on the E. Coast from California.


----------



## mconlonx

I had ordered this one on a lark, after getting one in boring black with cream cross stitch. Hard to capture in pix, but the cross stitch is royal blue. It languished for a bit - that orange is really a screaming orange color, and actually does fluoresce under black light. But, I finally found the perfect watch for it...


----------



## CV50

MarkND said:


> I just received this one yesterday. Excuse the date on the watch, I just quickly swapped the strap onto it. My wait wasn't to bad.


I don't see these on the website ?


----------



## kpjimmy

CV50 said:


> I don't see these on the website ?


It's part of the hook strap line.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Colors of autumn.























Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Talktochad

I have a few of them. This light grey (I think he calls it lunar or something?), a really beautiful navy and a "bond". Really comfortable straps. I received mine quicker than expected. Maybe 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Jwatches826

Just received a strap from NM and I'm definitely a fan. The strap is one of the softest versions out in the market. The only downside is the wait time as my strap took about 3 months from ordering to receiving. 

Do you guys normally unhook the strap or just take the strap off like a wrist rubber band? I find it pretty easy to put on the watch and take off the watch without removing the metal hook, making this method much more convenient.


----------



## kpjimmy

Jwatches826 said:


> Just received a strap from NM and I'm definitely a fan. The strap is one of the softest versions out in the market. The only downside is the wait time as my strap took about 3 months from ordering to receiving.
> 
> Do you guys normally unhook the strap or just take the strap off like a wrist rubber band? I find it pretty easy to put on the watch and take off the watch without removing the metal hook, making this method much more convenient.


I personally unhook but you can do whatever you want. It's your strap! Lol

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwatches826

kpjimmy said:


> I personally unhook but you can do whatever you want. It's your strap! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I know, but just wanted to see how others are also doing it. Loving the strap!


----------



## MarkND

Jwatches826 said:


> I know, but just wanted to see how others are also doing it. Loving the strap!


I slide mine on and off my wrist.


----------



## kpjimmy

...









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaliani

Jwatches826 said:


> I know, but just wanted to see how others are also doing it. Loving the strap!


I'm a slider too. I did the unhooking thing for a while but it's a pain. My technique is to loosen and then slide it over the hand. It makes putting it back on easier too. Adjusting is a breeze.


----------



## jtaliani

The wait is long, but these sure are comfortable!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

jtaliani said:


> I'm a slider too. I did the unhooking thing for a while but it's a pain. My technique is to loosen and then slide it over the hand. It makes putting it back on easier too. Adjusting is a breeze.


Same here, sliding them. 
I even keep them ready for the springbars with the buckles already formed.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman




----------



## Shawnny

I was very disappointed with mine. I have one of the limited addition Apollo straps. I wore it about 10 times, washed it in water once and the printing has completely worn off of it.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Shawnny said:


> I was very disappointed with mine. I have one of the limited addition Apollo straps. I wore it about 10 times, washed it in water once and the printing has completely worn off of it.


Nick has just communicated about having found a solution on his last newsletter:
"After a few months of normal wear and tear, the printing would fade and eventually become illegible. So after a long trial of finding a manufacturer that was willing to take on these microscopic proportions, the good folks at Wunderlabel absolutely nailed it! Dimensionally accurate and composed entirely of OEKO-TEX® Standard 100 Certified Recycled Thread, these Earth-conscious labels will not only last a lifetime, but they'll look good doing it."

You should contact him ?


----------



## JimmyBoots

Has anyone ordered a strap recently and and are the wait time for these still like 90days? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caltex88

JimmyBoots said:


> Has anyone ordered a strap recently and and are the wait time for these still like 90days?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered one 11/11/2020 and haven't heard a thing. Looks like he's running over 10 weeks right now.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Thanks. I’ll place an order and it should show up by late spring I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanvir14

Where can one purchase this ..? :O


----------



## tanvir14

They look so damn good


----------



## MarkND

Right here: Nick Mankey Designs

He is a one man operation and a victim of his success with his straps. There is a wait, but worth it to me.



tanvir14 said:


> They look so damn good


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

I’ll be the contrarian and say they’re not worth the wait. I ordered two, waited more than twice as long as was promised and was decidedly underwhelmed when the straps arrived. Are they decent and functional? Sure but I personally prefer the MN style and the build quality, hardware and fabric are just okay in my opinion.


----------



## kpjimmy

I've ordered more recently. Going to try his new colors. To me they're fine for the price. Yes the wait is long but I'm ok with waiting. The comfort level is a notch above EO MN IMO but that's preference. I ordered 2 MNs from her black Friday sales. So yes I wear them all lol. 

Having ordered from Nick manky, I do have to say his straps don't really work well with large or heavy watches. Due to the material. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwatches826

The value is definitely there, but just be aware that the lead time can be over 3 months. There's always other alternatives too since there are a number of strap makers that offer this type of strap now - EO Is very nice too.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman




----------



## Crazy Canuck

I swear I don't have a problem... I can quit any time I want to... Man I love these straps


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

In Nick's own words:

"
Mid Oct 2019 - My Apollo Series Hook Straps launch! Fortis reaches out shortly after to discuss possibility of collaboration.
Late Oct 2019 - I began work on prototypes immediately and sent a few initial sample ideas to their esteemed HQ in Grenchen, Switzerland.








Jan 2020 to June 2020 - Digital mockups exchanged until landing on our final iteration, and material choices confirmed.
August 2020 - Production of the Special Edition AMADEE-20 Hook Straps begins! All made by these two hands over the course of about one week, and sent to their new home in Grenchen.
October 2020 to March 2021 - The masterful team at Fortis prepares for launch.
April 13, 2021 - The Tool Watch is forever redefined with the launch of the Official Cosmonauts Chronograph AMADEE-20, and its accompanying Hook Strap.








October 04 - 31, 2021 - The Austrian Space Forum will conduct the AMADEE-20 Mars Simulation Mission in the Negev Desert in Israel as a Martian terrestrial analog, crewed by a team of highly trained astronauts to conduct experiments that prepare for future human and robotic Mars exploration missions.
-
And I couldn't dream of a more challenging set of conditions for any piece of gear to perform, let alone as a mission critical tool. But the way I see it, there's also no better test; A perspective on design that Fortis and I both strongly share.








Overall, 2021 is shaping up to be the most exciting year yet for NMD. So stay tuned for more explosive announcements blasting off very soon!







"


----------



## tantric

Nemo_Sandman said:


> View attachment 15859495
> View attachment 15859498
> View attachment 15859500
> View attachment 15859501
> 
> 
> In Nick's own words:
> 
> "
> Mid Oct 2019 - My Apollo Series Hook Straps launch! Fortis reaches out shortly after to discuss possibility of collaboration.
> Late Oct 2019 - I began work on prototypes immediately and sent a few initial sample ideas to their esteemed HQ in Grenchen, Switzerland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan 2020 to June 2020 - Digital mockups exchanged until landing on our final iteration, and material choices confirmed.
> August 2020 - Production of the Special Edition AMADEE-20 Hook Straps begins! All made by these two hands over the course of about one week, and sent to their new home in Grenchen.
> October 2020 to March 2021 - The masterful team at Fortis prepares for launch.
> April 13, 2021 - The Tool Watch is forever redefined with the launch of the Official Cosmonauts Chronograph AMADEE-20, and its accompanying Hook Strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 04 - 31, 2021 - The Austrian Space Forum will conduct the AMADEE-20 Mars Simulation Mission in the Negev Desert in Israel as a Martian terrestrial analog, crewed by a team of highly trained astronauts to conduct experiments that prepare for future human and robotic Mars exploration missions.
> -
> And I couldn't dream of a more challenging set of conditions for any piece of gear to perform, let alone as a mission critical tool. But the way I see it, there's also no better test; A perspective on design that Fortis and I both strongly share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, 2021 is shaping up to be the most exciting year yet for NMD. So stay tuned for more explosive announcements blasting off very soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "


Really cool. Wonder if he'll be selling these (or versions of them) separately. I have a Fortis Cosmonauts chrono that would look great on one of these!


----------



## kpjimmy

tantric said:


> Really cool. Wonder if he'll be selling these (or versions of them) separately. I have a Fortis Cosmonauts chrono that would look great on one of these!


Have you emailed or sent a dm? All he can say is no lol

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric

kpjimmy said:


> Have you emailed or sent a dm? All he can say is no lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


No brainer - will do. I have a green one and was considering buying a black one. Makes sense to ask!


----------



## ABCSteed

There will be more straps and sold separately by Fortis


----------



## dgscott70

kpjimmy said:


> I've ordered more recently. Going to try his new colors. To me they're fine for the price. Yes the wait is long but I'm ok with waiting. The comfort level is a notch above EO MN IMO but that's preference. I ordered 2 MNs from her black Friday sales. So yes I wear them all lol.
> 
> Having ordered from Nick manky, I do have to say his straps don't really work well with large or heavy watches. Due to the material.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Works well for my Seiko Velatura, the only one I could find of this type for 26mm lugs.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Some Fortis pictures found on Nick's Facebook page.

































































Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

My take on a G-shock B5000G.
Jay and Kay for the adaptator.
Very comfortable even with such an heavy square.



















































Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

The Fenix and the Square side by side.









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MarkND

Nick Mankey is a guest on the 20 and 40 podcast. I found it very interesting!








‎40 and 20: the WatchClicker Podcast: Episode 137 - Interview With Nick Mankey of Nick Mankey Designs on Apple Podcasts


‎Show 40 and 20: the WatchClicker Podcast, Ep Episode 137 - Interview With Nick Mankey of Nick Mankey Designs - Jun 9, 2021



podcasts.apple.com


----------



## kritameth

After a little over 2 months, here's the Lunar Grey NASA on the DS30! Not disappointed one bit with the comfort. A shame the BB36 just arrived a few days ago, I can't seem to bear to put it away right now.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

From Nick Instagram









Nick Mankey Designs (@nickmankeydesigns) • Instagram photos and videos


5,882 Followers, 749 Following, 701 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Nick Mankey Designs (@nickmankeydesigns)




www.instagram.com


----------



## GrouchoM

AR any of these straps still secured when 1 Spring Bar breaks the way a nato is?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

GrouchoM said:


> AR any of these straps still secured when 1 Spring Bar breaks the way a nato is?


Nope, but that's the price you pay for a thinner profile on the wrist.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

My new all black for my all black G





































Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

Keep_Scrolling said:


> These have caught my eye too and I've been sending emails to Mankey. Here's some of his enthusiasm in his work:
> 
> _As an owner of an EO strap myself, a total watch nerd, and a product designer, the following thoughts come from a place of simply seeking the best piece of gear in its relative class (elastic watch bands).
> 
> 1. From the very get-go of wearing the EO strap, I felt that the closure hardware was far too tricky for such a simple concept. It routinely took around a minute or more of awkward fiddling just to secure it to my wrist.
> 
> 2. The closure hardware also felt a bit bulky on the bottom of my wrist. A sensation reinforced every time I'd sit in front of a keyboard.
> 
> 3. The metallic closure hardware was also entirely exposed, meaning whatever surface I was resting my wrists on would become a scratch magnet.
> 
> 4. The elastic seemed good enough. But felt a bit stiffer than necessary in my opinion.
> 
> 5. Aesthetically, the elastic itself, aside from the signature central pinstripe, felt a bit sterile. The dense grid weave, while neutral in appearance, just left something to be desired in my eyes. A patterned weave would go a long way for me.
> 
> That all said, here's what I did for Hook Straps to address these issues:
> 
> 1. Priority #1 was getting the elastic just right. I worked with a renowned elastics manufacture to achieve a strong yet soft and breathable elastic with a very tasteful twill weave to provide just enough visual interest on its own. This elastic has shown to meet military standards in terms of durability.
> 
> 2. Priority #2 was slimming down the design as much as possible. This means no elastic beneath the watch, no bulky hardware, just a trim and concise package. And having just come from developing the Cap Strap which utilizes a big hook, I had already taken a few steps in identifying the perfect hardware for an elastic watch band: An in-line Hook! So I sourced some appropriate metallic hooks (for strength), and came up with a closure system that kept all hardware between layers of elastic, never contacting the skin, nor able to protrude on the exterior to scratch any sub-wrist surfaces.
> 
> 3. Priority #3 was ease of use. Installing and wearing the Hook Straps is (in my opinion) far easier than that of the EO straps. It installs basically like a Nato Band that is then folded through the slider, adjusted, and finally terminated onto the Hook. Once you have the sizing dialed in to your sweet spot, the watch slips off the wrist with your size saved in the loop. It then slides back on, and the Hook just latches onto the loop in a matter of seconds.
> 
> All in all, the result was a truly exceptionally comfortable watch band that ticks all of my personal boxes, and then some!
> 
> In terms of pricing, it might sound a bit too good to be true after all that I've said here. And in truth, I could probably ask for a higher price, but it would be all markup with my current set of costs. So unless an accountant tells me to change my ways, the current price feels fair to me.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the wall of text. But I hope that sheds some light on my design process and your inquiries about my fabric!_


Awesome! Might give this a try fi I get a chonky beastie soon. Thanks!


----------



## YuG

Nemo_Sandman said:


> From Nick Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick Mankey Designs (@nickmankeydesigns) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 5,882 Followers, 749 Following, 701 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Nick Mankey Designs (@nickmankeydesigns)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


Going up for sale in about 30 minutes. Looking to snag a black one for myself.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

I got a RTE Hook Strap. 
It is just gorgeous.

Not as elastic as my previous Hook Straps. So I'm obliged to unhook it instead to slide over my hand.
But it's so well made, I will put it in its pace anyway.























Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## GrouchoM

Nemo_Sandman said:


> I got a RTE Hook Strap.
> It is just gorgeous.
> 
> Not as elastic as my previous Hook Straps. So I'm obliged to unhook it instead to slide over my hand.
> But it's so well made, I will put it in its pace anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


I have that same label on my pant's zipper. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigvic

22mm Dusk Blue just landed, these really are the most comfortable strap available imho.


----------



## Lumefreak

Also a big fan of Nick Mankey's straps. I have one on several of my watches. They are extremely comfy & I just slip them over my hand/wrist


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

OD Green or black hook strap on Epix 2.












































Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Hardware switching.























Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## bigvic

looking at everyone’s photos it appears that after all this time I’ve been wearing my NMD straps upside down. 🤣


----------



## mutnat

bigvic said:


> looking at everyone’s photos it appears that after all this time I’ve been wearing my NMD straps upside down. 🤣


It does indeed! LOL. Well the good news is that I don't think there is technically a right or wrong direction here and it still works for you just fine. You see the occasional person put a conventional strap on backward as well.


----------



## wwarren

I just got one...









Lunar Pilot Counting Thread


Terrific photo of a great watch! That strap looks more like 21-22mm? Thanks @capetownwatches . NDC straps are all (meant to be) 21mm. In my experience, the green with yellow mid stripe are slightly narrower than their black brothers




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## wwarren

I also got one for my Seiko SNE585. These are so comfortable


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Strap reduced of 3 cm for the 22mm adaptators.
No more springbars ejection!

Often I have had my springbars being ejected and lost.
I have tried bic pen ink tubes to prevent it but it was successful.
I was thinking making custom metallic tubes for the springbars.
Eventually I have found a Tactix Nylon Band of 22mm and just kept the adaptors.






























Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## darry123

I have to admit that I was skeptical about the comfort of this strap, but wow.. it really is as advertised. Even better!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Black on black.






























Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------

